# PLEASE HELP ME I'M NEW & RUBBISH WITH CARS



## funkyphill (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi there, I have my eye on a TT via a private sale which I have a deal on hold for and I want to make sure everything runs smoothly.

I've never bought a car private before hence why i am confused and stupid - lol

I know to do a HPI Check but I just need to know where exactly the VRM/VIN number is on the car to make sure everything is legitimate?

can anyone help? is it somewhere under the bonnet

:?


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

VRM is the number plate so I guess you know where that is :wink: VIN is in the windscreen and on the sticker which is under the bonnet (on the top of the wing). If you know so little is it a good idea to be buying privately ? Just a thought mate.


----------



## funkyphill (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the response - i think once i've done the HPI Check on it I'll prob get a mechanic to check over it before I pay for it, just to make sure.

Just wanted to buy private as it's a 51 plate 225bhp in Black with only 39k on the clock and i've managed to get it for £6500 which seems a decent price as well as it's got full service history and it's in great nic and runs a dream.

Hopefully HPI check will come out clear and there wont be any probs, fingers crossed.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Seems excellent value if its all ok. I would have thought it prob worth more like 7-7.5k so sounds like you've found a good deal.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum...

Have you thought of getting a service like the AA to do, Its a bit of a cost, but they will do all the HPI and checks for you

Paul


----------



## funkyphill (Apr 11, 2009)

Tim G said:


> Seems excellent value if its all ok. I would have thought it prob worth more like 7-7.5k so sounds like you've found a good deal.


Well it was up for £7500 but she needed a fast sale so yeah your estimation was about right.


----------



## funkyphill (Apr 11, 2009)

jammyd said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum...
> 
> Have you thought of getting a service like the AA to do, Its a bit of a cost, but they will do all the HPI and checks for you
> 
> Paul


Hadn't actually thought about that mate - i'll look into it - cheers!


----------

